# Update on my Oscar



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

So as some of you may know my oscar was sick Click here for the details.

It just hit me out of no where and Mini pass away pretty quick. I bury it in the backyard before going to work that day.  Died when it was 8.5 inches. Dang it I will miss it.

So I've decided to give it another try with a new oscar. This one's personality is a bit different but it's still cool. Enjoy the pictures.


















































This one is currently at 3 inches.

I'm going to add a 20gallon sump to the 100gallon tank this weekend. Hope that help.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww man Boost I'm so very sorry BRO!!!!!! This really does suck cause I know you were so proud to be the owner of Mini and you and I got our Oscar's about the same time :-? :-? Stringy white poo hmm it does sound like some kind of parasite or bacterial disease. I really feel your pain! I do like your new O though I'm sure he will take off just like Mini! Did you name him yet? Tiger is doing fine now and Mini will live on in his honor we can call them brothers if you want. I'm just trying to ease your pain bro! Good luck with the new guy he's beautiful :thumb:


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

sorry about your loss  Mini was an amazing O.. and one of those who inspired me to get mine  
was it bloat? white stringy poop sounds like it 

your new Oscar looks amazing too, good luck with this new guy!  and update this thread often :thumb:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Doesn't look like bloat. The stomach wasn't big. It's some kind of infection, I treated it for internal and external parasite but it might have been internal parasite. There was no visible damage on the outside, the body was in perfect shape even after it died, so it was a blind guess on medication. I didn't have enough time to treat it for bacterial.

I did have the other fish in with it at the time and they were fine. Still fine.

Thanks guys, I guess I'll name this one Tiny and they can be bros or sisters.  Tiny seem to have more red color than Mini when it was smaller So we'll see how it will turn out. Oh and part of the head can change color to white.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Well good luck with Tiny Boost! I know you will get him in tip top shape and he will be growing up fast!


----------



## HeXx (Jun 19, 2010)

He looks really Cool where did u get him from


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry about Mini, Boost. 

Tiny is a very nice O! Can't wait to see him/her grow like a weed... :dancing:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

update?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Umm I got it from petco. Their whole oscar tank was infected with ick so I knew mine had ick too. Treated it with the heat and salt method and it's ick free now. The growth rate seem to be slower then my old oscar, still at 3 inches. Maybe it just need to get used to the new environment. I'm also feeding it very lightly, at least for a few more weeks. I don't want the white stringy poop to come back.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Good Luck Boost! You know the ropes bro and I'm sure Tiny will take off very soon


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

any news?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Still doing fine, eating like a pig. I mean my last oscar wasn't like this. He would stuff his mouth with pellets and then try to get some more so some are sticking out in front. He cant even move his mouth after that :lol:.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

So you got a lil oinker huh? lol :lol:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

So it has been about 4 months. My oscar is now about 7 inches. Here are some pictures.








I'll link the rest so it doesn't take as much time to load this thread.
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t242/takumi1986/New Oscar/uposcar010.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t242/takumi1986/New Oscar/uposcar009.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t242/takumi1986/New Oscar/uposcar008.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t242/takumi1986/New Oscar/uposcar007.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t242/takumi1986/New Oscar/uposcar004.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t242/takumi1986/New Oscar/uposcar003.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t242/takumi1986/New Oscar/uposcar001.jpg

And a link to my GT thread if you guys are interested.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 08&start=0


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking good Boost! Your back in the game bro. How big is he now?


----------

